# Hiway 1 Fort Bragg to San Francisco?!



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi,
I'm living in Idaho now and wondering if anyone has information about the road condition, drivers' courtesy to cyclists, shoulder width and any other information regarding the desireability of this ride in October. I'd sure appreciate some help!

Thank you,
Alan:thumbsup:


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Just follow the Pacific Coast Bike Route...*

and you'll be fine. Hundreds of bicycle tourists ride down the coast every year. Last spring I met a 74 year old woman who was riding solo and unsupported from Canada to Mexico - which includes Fort Bragg to SF.

The "Bible" for touring the Pacific coast is Bicycle Touring the Pacific Coast by Kirkendal and Spring:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/08...ef=sr_1_15/103-5680431-3928669?_encoding=UTF8 

Have fun!


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> I'm living in Idaho now and wondering if anyone has information about the road condition, drivers' courtesy to cyclists, shoulder width and any other information regarding the desireability of this ride in October. I'd sure appreciate some help!
> 
> Thank you,
> Alan:thumbsup:



the road is generally in good shape, not too many psycho drivers IME, but shoulder width varies from wide to non-existent, also some streches have no shoulder AND narrow lanes....a mirror of some kind is definitely a good idea. Weather should still be decent (September is the best most years) and most of the tourists are gone by then


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*No problem*

You should be fine, it's heavily travelled by cyclists. I've ridden stretches of it between Jenner and Muir Beach for 25 years and have never had a problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

The route is shared by cyclists, commuters, RV's and logging trucks.
The logging trucks know about cyclists for the most part. They'll try to not run anyone over. The RV's are the scariest, especially through Sonoma Co. I have ridden the route several times, had a couple of close calls and have had a great time each ride.

As it's been mentioned, many people ride this route year 'round. 
There should be few RV's in October. Enjoy!


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Weather - expect some fog, but fall is generally the clearest weather we get. Some chance of rain (increasing as you get later in the month - our rain season usually starts in Nov or Dec).

I think most of 1 will be fine, but once you get down towards the SDF Bay area, there gets to be more cars. The last stretch of 1 between Stinson Beach and the city is the worst. 2 options to get around that:

1) in Olema, take Sir Francis Drake east and over the hill into Fairfax. 
2) in Stinson Beach, take Panoramic Highway across Mt. Tam. Note, the first mile or so of this is a pretty steep climb.

Whether you try these alternates or not, you will also want to check out maps to see how to get through the last areas once you get near the Bay Area. 1 joins Highway 101 a few miles before the GG Bridge, and you are not allowed on this stretch. You have to go through the town of Sausalito to get around it. Maps of the area and good bike routes are available online at http://www.marinbike.org/Map/Index.shtml


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

*really?*



singlespeed.org said:


> I think most of 1 will be fine, but once you get down towards the SDF Bay area, there gets to be more cars. The last stretch of 1 between Stinson Beach and the city is the worst.


That's one of my favorite stretches of Hwy 1.


----------

